# Help matching new douglas fir to old



## Pableau (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm rennovating a 1918 craftsman bungalow with old growth douglas fir interior trim. I've had to replace some of the window trim with new [plantation grown?] wood, which has the density & hardness of styrofoam.

The biggest problem is getting the color to match the aged reddish-orange patina of the old. Unlike the old fir, the new wood does not darken when exposed to sunlight [even after 8 weeks, while the old fir darkens in about 1 week].
I've experimented for days with stains & dyes, but they both reverse the natural look of the grain. 
Naturally aged old growth has dark reddish-brown winter grain, & lighter orangish-red summer grain. I get the opposite effect with stains & dyes.
I've tried shellacing, then layering dyes mixed into water-based urethane, shellac, & tung oil, with reasonable color matching, but reverse highlights.
Has anyone done this successfully?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You are in the right direction with testing. What may help is to be more selective with your materials choice. Try to select lumber with close characteristics, such as color, grain orientation, and heart/sap content. How much you sand and how smooth a grit you use will determine how much color you can induce into the wood.

I use several test chemicals. Water based dye, alcohol based dye, oil base stains, water based stains, and I may even mix up my own batch from a clear oil base sealer and tint, or adding stain.

I keep track of the ratios of mixing ingredients by using cooking measuring spoons. For all samples I start with minimal testing, and wait for it to completely dry, and then apply the finish and let that dry. The final look is when your sample has received whatever steps it will ultimately receive. 

You may not get an exact reproduction, but you can come as close as the natural differences even in wood from the same batch.


----------

